# Small Box, MiniDSP, Peek,Dip and Distortion



## broncosaurs (May 31, 2013)

I am putting in a stereo system into an offroad car. I got some custom fit fiberglass pods for the fronts and a sub. I knew going into this the pods for the front are going to be way to small for the drivers. I ran a few sweeps with REW to see how bad it is going to be. To my dismay the sweeps matched the modeling in WinISD almost perfectly. The sweeps show a large peak of 7db at 230hz and then falling off real fast below the 230hz, down 12db at 100hz where I wanted to xover to the sub. I used a MiniDSP and ran 2 parametricEQs to take care of the peak and two EQs to bring the falloff flat until about 140HZ then let the natural roll off to hit a -6db at 100HZ. I ran a few more sweeps and every thing was simi-flat from the 140hz up. BUT when listening there is large distortion from 100hz to about 200hz, very audible when using sine wave. I looked at the distortion on REW and, from memory, it was over 70%. 

Any ideas on where I should go from here?

Thanks, Brad


----------

